# Nissan sentra Ex saloon 93



## levytar (Aug 6, 2005)

Please i need some help, how i can to know if my Nissan sentra B13 93 is a real Ex Sallon???? because the inside of my car looks like Exsallon, but i dont know taht kind of motor, drive wheel and valvles is used in my car.

i dont find any specification of this, somebody can help me???


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

levytar said:


> Please i need some help, how i can to know if my Nissan sentra B13 93 is a real Ex Sallon???? because the inside of my car looks like Exsallon, but i dont know taht kind of motor, drive wheel and valvles is used in my car.
> 
> i dont find any specification of this, somebody can help me???


Excellon? I'm guessing that's the word since you spell it like five different ways. There is no Sentra excellon as far as I know. You from somewhere other than the US? The B13 came in several trims, but the SE-R was the only one to come with a different engine (SR20DE).


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

levytar said:


> Please i need some help, how i can to know if my Nissan sentra B13 93 is a real Ex Sallon???? because the inside of my car looks like Exsallon, but i dont know taht kind of motor, drive wheel and valvles is used in my car.
> 
> i dont find any specification of this, somebody can help me???


My father had that car in my home country in 92. It is the same as sentra except for the name. The ex sallon is highest model name like GXE. My father had power windows,doors,mirrors come with it. The cheaper JX didnt have any of them.so If you have those accessories than it is exsallon, the motor is GA16de in bothe versions and other mechanical items are identical


----------

